# The well was'nt a well....



## Dumpdiver (Feb 3, 2013)

It looked like an old filled in well then I saw a opening in the side I stuck my camera in. I'm still not shur what this underground room/cistern was for but I knew I had to "rescue" those poor bottles. After moving some dirt I crawled in and found the bottom has 3/4 ft of bottles and crocks in there that are really clean. the first day I brought home 3 crock jugs,1 saltglaze and a pack full of bottles mid 1800s. I think I'll go back some day....Theres a pic of the opening in my profile.      Pretty Cool Eh......


----------



## Dansalata (Feb 3, 2013)

AWESOME AND ADVENTURE!!!


----------



## luckiest (Feb 3, 2013)

Wow, the mother lode, let's see more photos!


----------



## epackage (Feb 3, 2013)

Go back someday?!?!?!?!?!? *Go back TO-DAY!!*


----------



## Digging Up Bottles (Feb 3, 2013)

Get a bucket and start bailing! Awesome site!


----------



## Dumpdiver (Feb 3, 2013)

One man's trash..


----------



## epackage (Feb 3, 2013)

Be careful bringing them from the snow to indoors, you might end up with alot of broken glass if them warm up too fast...


----------



## glass man (Feb 3, 2013)

FAR OUT!!!!JAMIE


----------



## frozenmonkeyface (Feb 3, 2013)

That's so cool!


----------



## surfaceone (Feb 3, 2013)

Hello Dom,

 Welcome to the Blue Pages, and thanks for sharing your finds? What are the walls of this structure all about?

 Who are all those glass guys?


----------



## Dumpdiver (Feb 3, 2013)

The walls look poured and they're concaved,this is all underground. Glass "guy" on the right a rolled lip food jar,behind a william blaikie utica,ny Rx,1/2 gal the gem,back williams ink? info? ,clear gin,jug,thin jug j.friedrich grosskarban,green in back G De Chartreuse pontil,and the big boy is D W Graves,Westmoreland ny. This was closed up around 1900 the homested was settled 1770s.I'm not going back w/o a pump. I realized I was standing on a butter churn. Oooops


----------



## cowseatmaize (Feb 3, 2013)

> Glass "guy" on the right a rolled lip food jar,


Guessing here but a wax sealer could have been used or at least discarded in the TOC era. Cobalt on a jug is almost always a good thing and the rest is more than interesting. Close ups of everything would be nice. Congratulations on the whatever it is find.


----------



## MIssissaugadigger (Feb 3, 2013)

That is an incredible find!
 I would give my eye teeth for that site.
 Let's see more please. I am salivating.[]
 Ken...


----------



## Dumpdiver (Feb 3, 2013)

Throw in the molars I'll give ya a hole, theres three of them. I could use use the teeth more...I miss eating peanuts.


----------



## madman (Feb 3, 2013)

very cool!


----------



## deacon_frost (Feb 3, 2013)

That cobalt jug is killer, I think if it were me I would get back there pronto before somebody finds it and picks it clean


----------



## Dumpdiver (Feb 3, 2013)

lately I have been back many,many times, I can't wait to really do it. Anybody got a pump...


----------



## Plumbata (Feb 3, 2013)

That is super awesome! Great pics and great discoveries, looks like some top-tier potential in that, uhm, whatever that watery chamber thing is. [8D]

 I'm sure that many of us would love to see some close-ups or other related pictures, but whatever the case I hope you get back there, dig it out 100%, and find some beautiful rarities.


----------



## coldwater diver (Feb 3, 2013)

hi Dumpdiver, a small portable generator and sump pump ought to work. I would love to see the embossing on some of those bottles in the back. Great finds!


----------



## blobbottlebob (Feb 3, 2013)

Wow. Cool story. Thanks for sharing it.


----------



## bostaurus (Feb 4, 2013)

I am cold just looking at the snow and water.  We are in the upper 60's and low 70's and I get chilly when it gets down to the 40's at night.


----------



## Bones (Feb 4, 2013)

Great find. Was wondering if the tall orange bottle has a stamp imprint near shoulder and what it might say.


----------



## digger dun (Feb 4, 2013)

That is a root cellar I think. I've found a few of them out in the woods where the forgotten house is nothing but a foundation. Never found one full of water or, ahem, awesome bottles like this before though. Cheers to that score there, digger!


----------



## Dumpdiver (Feb 4, 2013)

The tan jug is J.Friedrich Grosskarben,Frankfurt. The pics for digger dun it shows the opening to be to small for regular use. Thats one of the bottles in the water, a Duffy's Malt Whisky You can see two in the pic,they had as much fun filling the hole as were going to empting it.


----------



## digger dun (Feb 4, 2013)

yeah, that's a pretty small hole. Maybe a cistern? Great find none the less.


----------



## Dumpdiver (Feb 4, 2013)

For those who asked for more pics,I didn't include doubles or a nice Eagle fruit jar thats soaking. In front is a wooden laddle for that butter churn I think I was standing on. I could only uncover about half of it with my feet since I'm up to my ...  in water.    I'd like to thank everybody for the help and support. You've all been great!


----------



## Dumpdiver (Feb 4, 2013)

Any ideas on the ink?


----------



## Dumpdiver (Feb 4, 2013)

You'll find the ink easier in this one...


----------



## dollarbill (Feb 4, 2013)

Williams ink works of 444 and 446 Greenwich st New York was in business in the 1890s. It was Incorporated in 1894 in W. Virginia by J.V.Williams . Financial troubles in 1897 and could not pay its bills. This info is from Digger Odell R.I.P.
 Id put that one in my collecion.
  Bill


----------



## Dumpdiver (Feb 4, 2013)

Anyone else think it's fun to embarrass their kids?       Hi girls, Love Ya...


----------



## madpaddla (Feb 4, 2013)

Fantastic stuff.  Congrats.


----------



## RIBottleguy (Feb 4, 2013)

Wow, that's an exiting find!  You can't beat bottles in a time capsule.  That reminds me of a cistern under a cottage.  Found three slick bottles on top of the clay, but a probe might help me decide if it's worth digging!


----------



## myersdiggers1998 (Feb 4, 2013)

a generator and a subpump would get the water out , dig that thing empty. looks like the tug hill region .


----------



## JOETHECROW (Feb 4, 2013)

Wow....whatafind, whatafind, what a find!


----------



## deenodean (Feb 4, 2013)

Every diggers dream... [sm=thumbup.gif]


----------



## GACDIG (Feb 5, 2013)

WoW....... Just .......... WoW.


----------



## sandchip (Feb 5, 2013)

What a cool find!  Look forward to what's next.


----------



## KBbottles (Feb 5, 2013)

Get back in there ASAP!  You just don't find great stoneware like that everyday!  I've been itching to dig a nice jug for a few years now ever since I found a couple way back when.  Congrats!!


----------



## frozenmonkeyface (Feb 5, 2013)

You may be able to rent them(sump pump). I think you can where I am from anyway. It would be worth a shot, beats buying it. Might save ya a few bucks unless you think you will use it later.


----------



## Dumpdiver (Feb 5, 2013)

Thanks for the thought , I've got a bilge pump and battery, just waiting for a window in the weather it looks like theres one coming up saturday. It might be 30s, In upstate N.Y.  thats a warm up.


----------



## rockbot (Feb 6, 2013)

The etched green wine? bottle is sweet.


----------



## cacarpetbagger (Feb 6, 2013)

This could be good, wait a minute it already has been good.  This could be really really good.  Can't wait to see what else comes out.


----------



## Dumpdiver (Feb 6, 2013)

The etched green is G DeChartreuse which is some potion monks have been making over 400 years.I can't find any info on these two. They have a pontil and I belive blowen free hand Thanks again....DD


----------



## tigue710 (Feb 6, 2013)

That is one cool dig, I love the pic of the bottles just sitting there waiting...  Id guess it is a cistern, with some of the ceiling collapsed in...


----------



## zecritr (Feb 7, 2013)

Wow can't wait to see more [sm=thumbup.gif][sm=tongue.gif]


----------



## tftfan (Feb 7, 2013)

AWESOME find and pics ! Thanks for sharing. []


----------



## jarhead67 (Feb 7, 2013)

Super nice! What a find. That water must be COLD. Joints probably hurt for a few days, then you can go back in. Reminds me of an old cellar I dug on my friends property, more mud than water, but it was cold and numbing. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## luckiest (Mar 6, 2013)

Any updates on this amazing find?


----------



## Dumpdiver (Mar 7, 2013)

Soon, We finaly have a warmup coming just in time. My familys ready to put me in a nut house and it's starting to sound like a good idea..I like this site alot but its just "bottle porn", I need to get my hands on the real thing.     Hanging in there...DD


----------



## southern Maine diver (Mar 9, 2013)

Hi Don...

 I read this post and it sure looks like you found one hell of a hole!  Good for you...  I just want to put in my two cents.  Please be careful... I'm not talking about cave in, but you will be going into what is referred to as a "confined space"  I have done this for work and you must be careful about the air... It may be stale... and lack oxygen... or even be toxic.

 There may be decomposing animal remains in there. you may need to have a spare or back-up breathing supply, back-up/safety guy and someone to be able to haul you out. Please plan accordingly. Not that you aren't, just be very careful.

 Just my two cents... can't wait to see what comes out!
 Wayne[]


----------



## Dumpdiver (Mar 10, 2013)

Thanks,This was a concern of mine the first time in there. I was disturbing the bottles/crocks for the first time in over a hundred years and they were releasing trapped air. When you're a half mile from the road,in a hole with a flashlight and the water starts moving around you by it's self you try not to think of anything. When I go back with a pump it will draw fresh air in as I pump the water out. Next time I won't be alone my daughter and granddaughters have 'volunteerd' to help recover the goods....DD


----------



## Dumpdiver (Mar 10, 2013)

I finaly got out for awhile yesterday and all I could find is my footprints. Does having cabin/spring fever at the same time make me bipolar?


----------



## hemihampton (Apr 16, 2013)

Any Updates? LEON.


----------



## Dumpdiver (Apr 16, 2013)

A lot of frac-free water,bring all your bottles and fill them for free!  Looks like I'm back on hold again till I find a pump to borrow but...While I was on hold I rememberd finding a down spout up near the cellar hole so...


----------



## Dumpdiver (Apr 16, 2013)

Not being shur where the front door is I thought I'd go in through the back door for a pic While I was removing the brick I kept thinking the spout was closer to the house so...


----------



## Dumpdiver (Apr 16, 2013)

I went up about 10 feet closer and under the leaves an knotweed there was some old roofing metal and had a hollow sound so...


----------



## hemihampton (Apr 16, 2013)

SO, What happened?


----------



## Dumpdiver (Apr 16, 2013)

Yep, another darn hole. This ones more fun there isn"t as much water but It's circular an the glory hole is in the center of a decaying dome. Any offers?,,,   DD


----------



## Dumpdiver (Apr 16, 2013)

.


----------



## Dumpdiver (Apr 16, 2013)

P.S. I didn"t have any bottle pics and for this I am sorry...   DD


----------



## hemihampton (Apr 16, 2013)

hmmmmm, Interesting. when you going back.  LEON.


----------



## Dumpdiver (Apr 16, 2013)

Oh, we've been back. I gifted this early 1800 privy to my brother and yep...   more water. Some how these holes remind me of when I was married. Anyway near by I found a surface dump so...


----------



## Dumpdiver (Apr 16, 2013)

Some bummers but I like the bell...   DD


----------



## plehbah (Apr 17, 2013)

I would consider living in that cellar like a bottle Gollum.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jan 13, 2014)

*Re:  RE: The well was'nt a well....*

How'd this story end?


----------



## Dumpdiver (Jan 13, 2014)

*Re:  RE: The well was'nt a well....*

End? It's just getting started. Last year by time I got the pump finaly going it was to late. The water table raises to high in the sping to pump it,I've tried over and over for the last year. A couple of weeks ago I went in and scooped out a few things then finally yesterday I humped the pump back in. Only had a couple hours but managed to pump it down and get in to dig a sump hole down through the glass. still have'nt found the bottom yet Left about 50 bottles on the bank in there but tossed a few out through the hole.Heres some pics for now, I'm getting ready to go back today   Happy Digs,   Don


----------



## Dumpdiver (Jan 13, 2014)

*Re:  RE: The well was'nt a well....*

.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jan 13, 2014)

*Re:  RE: The well was'nt a well....*

Cool, I hope you don't lose any to just plain being cold out. I'm glad your back at it though.[]


----------



## Dumpdiver (Jan 13, 2014)

*Re:  RE: The well was'nt a well....*

"Well" I got back over there today and had to get a few things out of the way to make a sump hole. Did I mention the frogs? well... yesterday some  thing half slithered/ crawled to the waters edge. I really treid not to pay attention to it since I'm in a hole,alone out in the woods. It was a half grown bullfrog about 4" long with a tail and little front legs. I don't think it gets cold enough in there for them to hibernate. Had 1/2 doz. frogs swimming around me today. Anyway I did get to grab some glass and live through the frogs to show ya some. Only got a few cleaned and a couple pics before dark but here they are.  Happy Digs...   Don


----------



## deenodean (Jan 13, 2014)

*Re:  RE: The well was'nt a well....*

I wonder if you found some sort of root cellar? Those holes are to early to be doomsday escape hideouts..  []DD, you have a bottle gold mine there...keep it up and keep postin' !


----------



## Sand_pontil (Jan 13, 2014)

*Re:  RE: The well was'nt a well....*

WOW!


----------



## antlerman23 (Jan 13, 2014)

*Re:  RE: The well was'nt a well....*

this is killer!!! I cant wait to see what he pulls out next!!!


----------



## GACDIG (Jan 13, 2014)

The hole that keeps on giving. Love the age of the stuff. Hard work paying off.


----------



## Dumpdiver (Jan 14, 2014)

Well  I made it back over there today with a fellow member that drove in from boston to be my bucket guy and check it out. Got lucky because my chest wadders fit him so I sent him in the hole.A couple minutes later I hear a "holy cow" and hands out that crock bottle in the pic with A.K.(ass kickin) on it After that it was all fun,More crocks, blobs, fruit jars and alot of lids, inks and a lot more. As a bonus 3 more Duffys. Anyway besides the variety of whiskys, wines and assorted meds not a single soda.Not even a Hires. We didn't get to unpack much but heres a couple pics of some of the gets. Ian has the pics of the on site when he sends them I'll post them up.  Happy Digs...    Don


----------



## IanDanaWaterville (Jan 15, 2014)

Heres the on site pic and another shot of some of the bottles cleaned up. It was nice taking a trip back to Upstate NY and had a blast with Dumpdiver. Hopefully we can do it again sometime soon.


----------



## IanDanaWaterville (Jan 15, 2014)

close ups


----------



## goodman1966 (Jan 15, 2014)

Wow, you guys are killin it. This begs the question, is there more ?????


----------



## PA Will (Jan 15, 2014)

This is one entertaining thread!!
Thanks guys!!!


----------



## Dumpdiver (Jan 15, 2014)

More? Ian left a pile in the hole and we left a pile up top we could'nt carry. It was almost dark when we got packed up with a bit of a hike out. We had a great time and found a crazy variety of stuff for only 3 hrs. to forage in. Hereis some more pics after the rest were washed up... oh yeah,2" embosed meds too, pretty cool...


----------



## Dumpdiver (Jan 15, 2014)

A couple more. Any ideas on this one? I got there other clear gins out of ther but this one is a light milk glass...   DD


----------



## cobaltbot (Jan 15, 2014)

Nice variety that sure looked like fun, is that a wooden spoon?


----------



## Dumpdiver (Jan 15, 2014)

Yeah we realy liked that and the hand drill next to it. Nothing seems to rot or rust I'ts like a time capsule. Got some pics from the other day I'll put up in a bit...  DD


----------



## surfaceone (Jan 16, 2014)

New Year greetings, Don, The embossing within the seal is eluding me. Could'ya transcribe it, please?I'm thinking it, an olive oil. [align=center]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/align]


----------



## sandchip (Jan 16, 2014)

It's amazing how much stuff is coming outta there.  Like an instant collection!  I really have enjoyed this journey.


----------



## Dumpdiver (Jan 16, 2014)

RE: Bottle seal, There are three omega symbols. One before and after the Word?? on top, IXAL and one bottom center dividing two letters on either side we can't make out. The bottles 2 1/2x 2 1/2x 14", when Ian found it he said it was coverd with a woven material that fell apart. I've tried using the omega with oil,wine and lliquor without any luck. Heres a couple more pics and as allways thanks for the help.    Don


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jan 16, 2014)

I just want to say I hate you Don.Not really, not at all even. I just wanted to say it because I'm not there. Can I say envy, yup.


----------



## Dumpdiver (Jan 16, 2014)

I didn't mean to hurt your fellings. I'm going over to grab some more in a little while so why don't you go ask your mother if you can come out to play. I'd really like to throw ya in the hole...   DD


----------



## Dumpdiver (Jan 16, 2014)

Well i waited quite a while and finally went over by myself. Went to climb in and step down in on the dirt covering like I do then it caved in a bit. "Somebody" must have run into a vein in there. All fun and good,brought what I could back and added to the stuff Ian and I didn't bring back last time. Didn't get much cleaned up the water started to freeze, thought I'd better call it quits.Man i wish there was a tree or something on that pretty one...   DD


----------



## sandchip (Jan 16, 2014)

Man, what a pretty color.


----------



## GACDIG (Jan 16, 2014)

The Milk glass bottle is looking good too....... []


----------



## Dumpdiver (Jan 17, 2014)

Well I didn't getback over there to day but did get a chance to clean some more up today. It's a process,first you take these frozen clumps of bottles and put them in a sunny spot in the driveway to get'em un stuck. Then you get a kettle full of icy cold water and It's all fun after that. Anyway,  No big name brands but some fun ones. Sperm sewing machine oil, nice Keasby Pilly, another crock food jar, 2 Carr-Lowery (the pretty ones in the pic),pint clyde and the Armour milk glass. And best of all 3 more Duffys, that one has real nice color and whiltting. Here's a pic of yesterdays colors and gets.  Happy Digs,    DD


----------



## cacarpetbagger (Jan 17, 2014)

Great dig, can't wait see what you find next.


----------



## PoisonBottleGuy (Jan 17, 2014)

Dumpdiver said:
			
		

> Well I didn't getback over there to day but did get a chance to clean some more up today. It's a process,first you take these frozen clumps of bottles and put them in a sunny spot in the driveway to get'em un stuck. Then you get a kettle full of icy cold water and It's all fun after that. Anyway,  No big name brands but some fun ones. Sperm sewing machine oil, nice Keasby Pilly, another crock food jar, 2 Carr-Lowery (the pretty ones in the pic),pint clyde and the Armour milk glass. And best of all 3 more Duffys, that one has real nice color and whiltting. Here's a pic of yesterdays colors and gets.  Happy Digs,    DD



I picked up a Duffy a few months ago for $5 at an antique store.  Good buy?  I don't know anything about whiskeys.   -Mike


----------



## IanDanaWaterville (Jan 18, 2014)

Heres a picture of the signed Stoneware beer bottle. As you can see its far bigger than the normal Stoneware beer. Does anyone know the reason its so much bigger?


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jan 18, 2014)

Nice color shot


----------



## Dumpdiver (Jan 18, 2014)

Yeah Mike, 5/8 bucks is all they're worth but for the money they make nice sun cathers. Had a snow day here so I got bored and took some pics of last weeks gets. First up is the mighty Duff in his many moods...


----------



## Dumpdiver (Jan 18, 2014)

Coca Mariana hanging out with some old freinds he spent time with in solitary confinement. The blob you can't see is M.Monson,NY.


----------



## Dumpdiver (Jan 18, 2014)

Oops, Some goof was leaning on the enter button. Forgot where I was so heres the pics anyway...  DD   (Yep, thats the one)


----------



## zecritr (Jan 18, 2014)

not what i collect but very cool pics DDadded them to my collection on Pinterest though chris


----------



## Bixel (Jan 18, 2014)

> Heres a picture of the signed Stoneware beer bottle. As you can see its far bigger than the normal Stoneware beer. Does anyone know the reason its so much bigger?


 From what I have always been told, the larger bottles are normally beer bottles, while the smaller ones were ginger beer. I know its not always the case, but I think it is a possibility at least.


----------



## stonebottle (Jan 18, 2014)

IanDana and dumpdiver - How tall is that A. K. stoneware bottle?  That place really does look like a time capsule, it is amazing the wooden spoon didn't even start to rot.  Also, there seems to be quite a mix of ages in there.  Great job.  stonebottle


----------



## Dumpdiver (Jan 19, 2014)

Well I had a couple hours to kill today so....  The other day I found a green perfume with the name The Crown and after looking it up I saw the ground stopper was shaped like a crown. I wanted it. The day before Ian found a simular bottle with no embossing on it so I mucked around in 2 1/2" of water with my flat shovel using it like a gold pan thats where I got the littles in the fist pic. The green one on the left fit Ian's (yeah) but it wasn't the one I was looking for. Finaly I lifted the shovel and there it was sitting on the edge, Yep, Kerplunk. As you can see in the pic i did find it again. Anyway those little amber meds are cool too, Humphreys, Homeo,med,co and Boericke & Tafel, New York. Well gotta go I'll get back with the rest...   DD


----------



## Dumpdiver (Jan 19, 2014)

Anybody into glueiing crocks to gether? For now I'm just hauling out the whole ones it's a bit of a walk. In the fist pic theres a amber to the left of the pot lids thats trianglar, I think someone had one like it on here unembossed looking for info well this ones Armours,Beef Extract, chicago . Nice cookie jar,ginger beer,sheffeilds creamer,meds and that glazed cup has two heads for handles. Oh yeah, that one sitting on top of the beechnut jar is a C.KILLGORE,whats up with that...   DD


----------



## cobaltbot (Jan 19, 2014)

always thought that was a really cool stopper.  There's a red dragon seltzer bottle with a red dragon stopper I'd love to have!


----------



## Dumpdiver (Jan 19, 2014)

I'll see if I can muck on up for ya...   DD


----------



## Dumpdiver (Jan 19, 2014)

Theres nothing like gettimg off your a.. and finding it yourself..   DD


----------



## bottlekingnj (Jan 20, 2014)

*Re:  RE: The well was'nt a well....*

Pump nothing! so what if you get a little wet1 you wouldn't believe what I have done to rescue bottles from their "grave" GO THERE TODAY AND GET WET! DO WHATEVER IT TAKES! THERE COULD BE A 5 FIGURE BOTTLE JUST WAITING TO BE PICKED!    ALWAYS LOOKING FOR FRANKLIN FURNACE NJ JUGS7 BOTTLES -- SUSSEX COUNTY NJ ANY BOTTLES--DECKERTOWN-HAMBURG-OGDENSBURG-SUSSEX-BRANCHVILLE ETC... PLEASE CONTACT ME FIRST! I PAY TOP DOLLAR!$$$$$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## Sand_pontil (Jan 20, 2014)

This is nuts


----------



## IanDanaWaterville (Jan 20, 2014)

For some reason I didn't this page for this thread. You are killing it Don!! man I wish it wasn't getting so cold there so I could make another trip over there with you. And Stonebottle it stands right around 10 1/2


----------



## IanDanaWaterville (Jan 20, 2014)

Also I siked you found those stoppers!!


----------



## deenodean (Jan 21, 2014)

I suggest DD that you invest in a helmet cam and record whats going on down there. This is history in the making!  At over 6700 hits shows many are interested in your story. Most of us will probably never see another thing like it!!  Video's will capture it forever ! []


----------



## lexdigger (Jan 21, 2014)

That's like an instant collection... especially the stoneware and fruit jars. Looks like you are getting some decent jars!


----------



## Dumpdiver (Jan 21, 2014)

19 so far and only two the same. Also found liners for about every jar made hopfully the jars are in there to. I was just getting into some older stuff when it was time to go. A couple real criers too, Saratoga Congress And a big Moxie. It,s 6 degrees out and don't dare bring anything out till it warms a bit. I'll get some pics of the inside when I do after I straighten it up a bit. Right now It's a crazy mess in there....   DD


----------



## Dumpdiver (Jan 22, 2014)

deenodean said:
			
		

> I suggest DD that you invest in a helmet cam and record whats going on down there. This is history in the making!  At over 6700 hits shows many are interested in your story. Most of us will probably never see another thing like it!!  Video's will capture it forever ! []



Thanks for the interest For the last year that stuiped hole has been a monkey on my back but finaly thanks to the "Polar Vortex" the ground water is not a problem anymore. Tomorow It's going up to 10 I'm going in, this time I'll take some pics from the inside for ya all. I need/have to go,       I caught my self playing with my bottles again


----------



## Dumpdiver (Jan 22, 2014)

The Goof Hit the wrong againg, heres the pic...


----------



## GACDIG (Jan 23, 2014)

Love the color stoppers and all.............................. [8D]


----------



## zecritr (Jan 23, 2014)

[] oh so nice


----------



## Dumpdiver (Jan 24, 2014)

Hi, Had a nice day here today it was sunny,no wind and allmost 10 out so... This time I brought a ladder because In case I did something stupid like plow through the pile I needed to climb out on. The ladder came in handy. First there was that pile of crock shards to move...  Yep,2nd pic, It'll give me something to do In the summer. To cold for the pump but first scoop with the shovel a Eureka milk bottle w/ the bail and stopper. 3rd pic. I took a pic of the last criers,saratoga congess,Tillyer fruit jar? and a lightning. The next set of pics I'm taking you all in to see what we're dealing with here. Under those discard piles is a couple more feet of glass. Lately I've been slinging it against the back wall execpt the shards they get tossed up through the hole someplace. Found allot of fun stuff hers a pic of a green one. Break time,   DD


----------



## Dumpdiver (Jan 24, 2014)

.


----------



## Dumpdiver (Jan 24, 2014)

Well after I got home and thawed out a bit I went out to the garage and got a few washed up before things started to freeze up. Ahead of time I went redneck and lit up the grill to warm up the garage a bit...wasted some gas. Anyway I found some nice blackglass,two coca marianas,butterchurn and more stoneware tops,some of the jars, I did find a whole Tillyer,Winslaw jar later,A putman and that greenie. It's supose to go to the 20's tomorrow so I might run the pump again and get to the bottom of this yet  Happy digs...  DD


----------



## Dumpdiver (Jan 25, 2014)

Forgot the pic of the toss out and a couple of the jars. On the back of the Tillyer it looks like they hammered in Winslow jar at the last minute. When I saw the green one my heart stopped but wouldn't ya know it,no embossing but does anybody recognize the base mark? Oh yeah,that marble looks like it has pontiles on either end. Going out to the garage in a bit to see what else I found...   DD


----------



## Dumpdiver (Jan 25, 2014)

.


----------



## cacarpetbagger (Jan 25, 2014)

More nice finds.  Any end in sight??


----------



## antlerman23 (Jan 25, 2014)

what did the milk bottle look like? was it an early one?


----------



## Dumpdiver (Jan 25, 2014)

Everything That comes out of that hole has to be before 1908. Stillhas the lightning stopper in pretty good shape. Says James Meakim,Laurel hill,N.Y.. Pics not great but here it is...


----------



## MNJars (Jan 25, 2014)

That Tillyer is a real nice jar!  Maybe $75 without the closure.  The back looks like it says "Winslow Jar" erased.


----------



## deenodean (Jan 25, 2014)

Just love this post..keep er goin' DD


----------



## Dumpdiver (Jan 25, 2014)

Thanks, Its been fun. I'm starting to belive we came across somebodys jar collection found well over 20 and only two the same. Time to pump again and proceed with caution, theres a Crowley town in there.  Happy Digs...   DD


----------



## tigue710 (Jan 25, 2014)

Love this dig!  So cool! cant wait to see what else is in there.  That water is so frustrating!


----------



## Dumpdiver (Jan 26, 2014)

Well it was above 0 and sunny so.. Nope, I didn't run the pump. Got in there and sloshed around a bit but it's getting up to places i don't want it to be. Even in waders. From banging around in there with the shovel I've poped a few corks and maybe broke a couple and now theres this toxic sludge floating around the surface. The frogs are having a blast. Too cold to clean much when I got back but heres some of the little things that were in my pockets. stone ware inks, Yep,50 cal. rim fire that Im whacking with my shovel and that funny thing in the back right corner. Ran into a fun layer let ya know when it's washed up.   Happy digs....   DD


----------



## zecritr (Jan 26, 2014)

yeah loving this dig[]


----------



## goodman1966 (Jan 27, 2014)

Is that a bong or Mad Scientist glass in the right rear corner of your last pic? Lol  That is one great dig, it just keeps goin and goin.....................................


----------



## Sand_pontil (Jan 27, 2014)

Is this a hoax?


----------



## sandchip (Jan 27, 2014)

Sand_pontil said:
			
		

> Is this a hoax?



Huh?


----------



## Dabeel (Jan 27, 2014)

I have heard of ice/snow fishing before, but never bottle fishing with frogs too! What a great Winter adventure you guys have stumbled on.Very cool,Doug


----------



## Sand_pontil (Jan 27, 2014)

sandchip said:
			
		

> Sand_pontil said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm just wondering if someone(s) are pulling our leg. A hole in the middle of the woods that's packed with intact bottles by the foot. The beautiful green stoppers found in perfect shape on a return trip. The variety. No summer/fall sump-pumping or digging only in winter. Sounds fishy. The picture inside the hole does look correct with it showing steam.  Just playing devils advocate here...


----------



## Dumpdiver (Jan 27, 2014)

"Got Boots" Let's walk the walk...   DD


----------



## Sand_pontil (Jan 27, 2014)

I believe it DD. I'm the type of person that would try and play a trick like that so it got me wondering


----------



## Dumpdiver (Jan 27, 2014)

Your still welcome to come and check it out. This should probably in the 'lLooking for Diggers" but it would great to have someone along. Anyone else up for a dive..   DD


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jan 28, 2014)

Is it anywhere near Theresa NY? I owe my brother a visit anyway.[]


----------



## Ben (Jan 28, 2014)

Hey Dumpdiver,  I only live a few miles from you (I am just south of Lowville) and I am tempted to take you up on your offer and help you out.  However, I am not to keen on crawling into holes filled with water... in the winter...


----------



## Dumpdiver (Jan 28, 2014)

cowseatmaize said:
			
		

> Is it anywhere near Theresa NY? I owe my brother a visit anyway.[]


Thanks Eric, I'm honored. Lets put any doubts to rest so we can enjoy the rest of the story. I can see where it would sound find of far fetched and I've only told/showen half of it. Your brother is about an hour N NW of me so you'ld be traveling right through here anyway.   Happy Digs...   DD    (you got mail skippy)


----------



## Dumpdiver (Jan 28, 2014)

Yep, got caught playing with my glass again. Thought I'd share some littles and colors I've found in there in the last couple weeks Its been fun...   DD


----------



## zecritr (Jan 28, 2014)

Dumpdiver said:
			
		

> Yep, got caught playing with my glass again. Thought I'd share some littles and colors I've found in there in the last couple weeks Its been fun...   DD


DROOOOOL

LOL


----------



## sandchip (Jan 29, 2014)

Early doomsdayer bottle collector's bomb shelter. []  I may not be finding squat lately, but I sure am enjoying seeing you pull out all those goodies, and looking forward to seeing what comes out next.  It's gonna be like downersville for me when it finally comes to an end. [&o] I'm hoping for a nice, thick layer of pontils at the bottom...


----------



## Dumpdiver (Jan 29, 2014)

We'll finally get to see more this weekend. It's going up into the 30s so I can run the pump again and see what I'm doing instead of just slopping around. I might even throw the pump in one of the other ones for a sneek preveiw of whats to come. Theres stiill a couple months till sping and two more of these holes in the area. Work,work,work...   DD


----------



## IanDanaWaterville (Jan 29, 2014)

That shot of all the bottles in the Window looks incredible DD


----------



## hemihampton (Jan 29, 2014)

I wish I lived closer, sure would like to be there. LEON.


----------



## adshepard (Jan 30, 2014)

A nice scuba diving drysuit would make the job easier.  Great finds.  Love this thread.  Alan


----------



## Dumpdiver (Jan 31, 2014)

Yep, went slopping around again today and this time it was warm enough to run the pump. First you attach the suction hose to something so you  can shove it in there because it's sorta frozen into a loop. Keep one hand on the pump to make shur the pole doesn't pull the pump into the hole. Now it's time to go make a sump hole to bottom. There was about a foot of water left and after mucking around a bit it turned into...muck. Anyway the other day I found a Fraser bottle I couldn't get light through till I duck taped a spotlight, Today I found the stopper.. Yep,again. That place is weird in a fun way, 23 canning jars and only two the same. Anyway  thats enough for now I don't want to get the "ney-sayers" going.  Happy Digs....   DD


----------



## Dumpdiver (Jan 31, 2014)

Fraser and a couple canners


----------



## Dumpdiver (Jan 31, 2014)

Did i forget to mention the ZOOLAK..  The last one didn't have the embossing on the base....  DD


----------



## coldwater diver (Jan 31, 2014)

Hey Double D I am enjoying your post very much. Crazy amount of one of each canning jars. Im thinking you might be able to tap what looks like those sugar maples in the backround while you are there, make some syrup. Alan is right a dry suit could keep you comfortable, warm, and dry. If I lived closer I would love to help you out. Be careful and thanks for taking us all on this adventure with you. Kevin


----------



## Sand_pontil (Jan 31, 2014)

Hey, since when did skeptics become naysayers? I went to school for biology, skepticism is in my DNA!


----------



## GACDIG (Feb 1, 2014)

Hay DD How far do you have to carry all that pump, hose, bucket, backpack and other down in the woods. [8|][]. Looks like more good stuff.


----------



## sandchip (Feb 1, 2014)

LOL, you sure are enduring a lot of misery and going to a hell of a lot of trouble just to stage a fake dig. []


----------



## cowseatmaize (Feb 1, 2014)

I didn't know the Frasers had ground stoppers, that's awesome you found it!!I'm wondering though, how many screamed "don't take me out in the cold, cold air... CRACK....I told you not to do that". []I here so many stories of thaw/freeze and verse visa breakage. []


----------



## Dumpdiver (Feb 1, 2014)

GACDIG said:
			
		

> Hay DD How far do you have to carry all that pump, hose, bucket, backpack and other down in the woods. [8|][]. Looks like more good stuff.


Depends  on the snow. Normally It's less then 1/2 a mile but when your bucking snowdrifts it seems alot farther It's going to be warmer today ,might get caught up on some cleaning and see what else I found. did clean out a teal bromo before dark. Later and Happy Digs...  DD


----------



## cobaltbot (Feb 1, 2014)

Teal bromo, now you're talking! Hah!


----------



## cowseatmaize (Feb 1, 2014)

There's at least 6 different molds for the Dadirrians I've seen. It surprises me that there's aren't a LOT more bottles.There still relatively common but for a not quite a medicine in a soda form bottle they're most interesting. I like that near heal embossed one. Very nice!Someone years ago here said it perfectly, spoiled YooHoo!!! [][][]


----------



## riverdiver (Feb 1, 2014)

Hey DD, great post and I agree with coldwater and adshepard, you need a dry suit. Send me a pm with your address and I will ship you a neoprene divers drysuit, the neck seal leaks so it is no good for diving anymore but it is 3/4" of neoprene with built in size 10 boots. It takes up space in my dive locker and you will be toasty warm and very bouyant, you can e3ven throw on a pair of coveralls over it and trash them instead of the suit. Nothing worse than puncturing your drysuit in cold water. This is no joke and an honest offer for you to continue this amazing haul and be warm and safe!


----------



## Dumpdiver (Feb 1, 2014)

Wow, I really appreciate the offer and the concern from everybody. The chestwaders are doing the trick for now but when I'm done with this they're going to a hazmat drop off. Remember the frogs...  (silent moment, r.i.p.). Anyway,  Tommorow I'm going to check out another one on the site hopefully thats wwhere the pontiles are hideing. I found this place MD'n and found there large cents from the 1820s/30s. We've had some fun but theres some real glass around here someplace.  Dig On..   DD


----------



## zecritr (Feb 1, 2014)

Still Amazed and enjoying the show Hope you find them pontils  Best of Luck and Diving


----------



## NHkeith (Feb 4, 2014)

I have been reading this post on and off for the last couple weeks. very cool!!


----------



## GACDIG (Feb 22, 2014)

What's the lastest on this hole of Glass...  []


----------



## Dumpdiver (Feb 22, 2014)

I was hoping to get back tere both days this weekend but todays ride didn't work out. Tomorrow my brother wil drop me off for a couple of hours while he goes to town to do laundry. I thought I lost this one from the cold and didn't look at it again till yesterday when i was cleaning more up.  When I saw that big straw mark it looked like it "popped"so I set it aside till now. Looks like a hinge mold but haven't had any luck finding out anything more. When I washed up that amber Fraser I remembered the stopper in the kitchen window and it fit. Its a nice day today and I'm stuck without my truck.   Happy Diggs...   DD


----------



## IanDanaWaterville (Mar 6, 2014)

Hey DD I see the weather is gonna get nice out your way this up coming weekend. Any plans on heading back over? It made me sad when the pictures stopped coming. Hope you're well


----------



## Digswithstick (Mar 12, 2014)

The first picture of underground space reminds me of Kansas tornado shelter except the opening.
Possibly reason more of these have not been found is they caved in ,were filled in ,or not many constructed .
Great find ,stuff dreams are made of !
I would keep area clean and covered to prevent claim jumpers(maybe not a concern).
Thanks for posting ,hope you keep finding great stuff !


----------



## GuntherHess (Mar 18, 2014)

*Re:  RE: The well was'nt a well....*

looks like it was an ice house. Used to cool foods in the hot months. I've seen a few dug in VA.


----------



## Dumpdiver (Mar 18, 2014)

*Re:  RE: The well was'nt a well....*

Thanks again. The one I'm in i found the lead pipe that would have lead to a hand pump. At another one near by I md' the lead pipe that came up inside a foundation so they were living the dream with"indoor" plumbing. Useing the detector Ifound two other ones by finding where the down spout went in. I live in an area where two major canal interscted so there was no lack of stone masons or cheap labor. The Black River Canal which was a huge undertaking runs though my back yard was for the most part built by Irish imigraints that only made 17.50 per three months of labor so a couple good side jobs could pull you a years wages. The changes in the water coures from the canals around here caused alot of people to abandon their homes and leave all the old "junk"behind.  Unfortunaly,    It's some familys memories that are lost in time. We appreciate the glass, I just wonder sometmes where it came from. Anyway it's warming up and still could use a hand before it thawes out up here and the water table rises and drags this out for another year year before we get into the next two.   Happy Digs,   DD


----------



## southern Maine diver (Mar 18, 2014)

*Re:  RE: The well was'nt a well....*

Hey DD... I've following your post and it's good to see that you are getting ready to hit it again. Are the canals protected areas? I would think they would be loaded with bottles. I wonder if you could dive them.  Just thinking...Wayne


----------



## Sand_pontil (Mar 19, 2014)

*Re:  RE: The well was'nt a well....*

What about summer drought?


----------



## David Fertig (Mar 23, 2014)

The Tillyer is RB # 2810.  Says the clamp is scarce, so I'd check for that.  I hate jars, but just bought a few local ones, so I have had to check values.  Based on the book value of the jar, and what some jar collectors told me at Balto., I'd guess the lid to be about $25 or so and the stupid wire clamp thing at least that much, if not more.


----------



## Dumpdiver (Mar 23, 2014)

Thanks David, I did wind up putting it on E-bay where it luckily went for $104.00 w/o the closer. I was told the book said 125-175 so you never know. I'm glad to be back to work so I don't have to part with anything more...   for now.     Happy digs...  DD


----------

